
How Anonymous Just Fooled Donald Trump, the Secret Service, and the FBI - BinaryIdiot
http://anonhq.com/anonymous-just-fooled-donald-trump-secret-service-fbi/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=reddit&utm_source=news
======
pink_dinner
Wow, they fooled everyone!

In reality, everyone I know were laughing at anonymous because we already knew
the info had been public for years.

I find it funny that anti-trump protesors have to resort to violence (there
were violent protests this weekend) and extortion.

Yet, sanders and hillary rallies see no such violence or protesting (unless
you count blm).

~~~
BinaryIdiot
> In reality, everyone I know were laughing at anonymous because we already
> knew the info had been public for years.

Exactly. I found it pretty humorous and topical so I submitted it anyway :)

------
mtgx
They only fooled all of those people on Reddit that kept upvoting these
"Anonymous goes after Trump" stories for the simple reason that they hate
Trump.

------
krapp
I guess Anonymous must have already won its war against ISIS...

